# New moderator: Cavan Allen



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please join me in welcoming *Cavan Allen* as a new moderator of this forum. Cavan has proven his expertise and willingness to help and will make a fine moderator.

Congrats Cavan!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats Cavan!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks everybody. I look at this as an opportunity to help people out and give back to the hobby that has given me so much to enjoy.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Cavan!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What? I didn't vote for him!

Hehe...j/k bud. Welcome aboard.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Thanks everybody. I look at this as an opportunity to help people out and give back to the hobby that has given me so much to enjoy.


Are you sure about this guy, art? He seems kinda fishy.  j/k. congrats, man.

David


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats Cavan!


----------

